
The Things We Carry - jpm_sd
http://www.hillarypredko.com/kipple/1-the-things-we-carry/
======
rhn_mk1
I share the author's concern about kipple, although I came to the same
conclusion from a different starting point.

It's very difficult to jump off the train of kipple. On one hand, it's hard to
make unwanted items useful again. Barely anyone will accept old electronics
for free, tiny items like gifts and poscards are destined to be burned like
the flowers in the article.

On the other hand, there's an expectation that everyone will keep getting new
things. Family will notice the same sweater as last Christmas. Coworkers will
organize Secret Santa where 90% of gifts serve to satisfy curiosity and
nothing more, doomed to be thrown into a bottom of a drawer. Sellers will try
to push for replacements instead of fixes once items start showing signs of
wear.

For me, the journey didn't start from flowers, but from living in many places
for a short time. Every kilogram off the back makes moving (and,
conincidentally, life) easier. This minimalism blends well with the idea of
overproducing, and now I know the word - kipple - that describes what I'm
trying to fend off.

~~~
Qworg
Interestingly, I find that it is difficult to escape the expectation of
getting new things unless you're already wealthy. Poorer people can't afford a
high quality new thing, so they buy a cheaper one to replace its utility.
However, that object breaks, so they have to buy it again.

Is there a way to create the conditions of minimalism for everyone?

~~~
snarf21
I agree that this is true but so many of the things we buy have no utility. It
is the chase that kills us (me included) not that we need some things.

There are groups that have that mindset to _want_ less, to avoid the chase,
like the Amish. (Not that they don't have other problems).

I think even simple rules can help though: * If haven't used something in the
last year, sell it or get rid of it. * If you want to buy something that costs
more than $X, wait a two weeks. If you still want it, wait two more weeks. If
you still want it, then buy it. (So much of our spending is impulse). * Don't
have cash/cards easily accessible or always on you or "saved" in sites you
use. Having hurdles to spend money prevents it for things you don't need. This
also means making a grocery list and only taking along enough money to buy
what's on your list. * Buy used or thrift. I buy almost all of my clothes on
eBay. High quality, name brand stuff that retails for $75-$150 for $15
shipped. This is even more true if you are a less popular size. * etc.....

~~~
pizza234
> There are groups that have that mindset to want less, to avoid the chase,
> like the Amish. (Not that they don't have other problems).

I do, and I educated myself to it. Interestingly, buying something (intended
as adding) for me, is as painful as it is to lose something for other general
people.

------
clintonb
The link is broken. I keep getting redirected to
[http://www.hillarypredko.com/kipple/1-the-things-we-
carry/wp...](http://www.hillarypredko.com/kipple/1-the-things-we-carry/wp-
admin/install.php).

~~~
Xephyrous
Here's a boingboing post that contains some of the text of the article:
[https://boingboing.net/2017/12/10/shanzhai-
futurism.html](https://boingboing.net/2017/12/10/shanzhai-futurism.html)

~~~
rhn_mk1
This post contains some text from a different article, there's no mention of
Shenzen or Toronto in the original link (I still have it open in a tab).

~~~
kodt
Both are mentioned in the last paragraph.

~~~
rhn_mk1
Sorry, that's right. Still, that's not the quoted article.

~~~
cwyers
It's a five-part essay -- you have to click on the links to the left to get to
the other parts. It may be from there (I can't get the site to load right now
either).

------
revx
Do note that there are 5 parts to the story. (I almost closed the tab after
finishing part 1)

------
archildress
I just went through a break up of my own and I'm having a tremendously hard
time in every sense of the phrase. Part of me wants to hang onto some of the
photos and momento's to help me learn and remember the good times, but it
feels so painful as well. But getting rid of it all feels dishonest that
implies a revisionist history about how I felt about my s/o.

~~~
greggman
keep them. trust me you'll be happy you did in a few years. if it really hurts
put them on an HD or SD and give to a friend to give back to you in a few
years.

------
metaphorical
Such beautiful, thoughtful writing. Thanks for sharing.

------
teach
Site seems down (HN effect, I guess), but this article is related:
[https://boingboing.net/2017/12/10/shanzhai-
futurism.html](https://boingboing.net/2017/12/10/shanzhai-futurism.html)

------
erasemus
Kipple is Sturgeon's Law applied to household objects.

------
tzury
redirecting to install.php

either malicious, infected or just broken.

~~~
singlow
Its a mis-configured WordPress multi-site installation. If the domain is not
recognized it redirects to the install page to create a new site on the
domain, but they probably have site creation disabled, since they aren't an
open community like wordpress.com is.

------
hateful
“The things you own end up owning you. It's only after you lose everything
that you're free to do anything.”

― Chuck Palahniuk, Fight Club

~~~
FRex
"If you are not very careful, your possessions will possess you." \- Marina
Lambrini Diamandis, Oh No!

~~~
ashark
"I had three pieces of limestone on my desk, but I was terrified to find that
they required to be dusted daily, when the furniture of my mind was all
undusted still, and threw them out the window in disgust."

HD Thoreau, _Walden_

------
resu_nimda
Kipple, climate change, humans irreversibly changing the planet - it all
sounds bad, until you realize that the earth has undergone numerous major
shifts in the history of life, each of which created new conditions that
ultimately led to humanity.

The Great Oxygenation Event is the story of bacteria that mindlessly converted
resources into waste until they were drowning in it, killing off the vast
majority of life - except the tiny portion that was adapted to thrive on that
waste. And from then on the oxygen-breathers flourished.

This and other events make me pretty confident that some life form will find a
way to make use of whatever garbage-laden hellscape we produce. In fact I'm
pretty sure even humans will be able to adapt, and who knows, maybe the new
conditions will usher in new wonders!

~~~
cortesoft
I never quite understand this argument. I don't think people who are worried
about climate change are worried that it will be the end of all life, but that
it will be the end of a good life for humans.

Knowing some bacteria will love the apocalypse doesn't really matter; I want
humans, and my children and their children and their children's children, to
be able to enjoy this planet. I care about humans because I am a human. I
mean, if you trully believe that all life is interchangable, it doesn't really
matter if humans exist as long as some life exists, then why do anything at
all? Nothing would matter.

~~~
resu_nimda
It is somewhat of a nihilistic or fatalistic argument. But to me it serves as
a counterpoint to the fear and depression that can take hold when considering
the future of humanity and one's lack of control over it. It's meant to be
comforting in a "don't sweat it too much, life will go on" kind of way.

I do sometimes feel like it's not worth worrying too much about what kind of
earth your children's children's children's children will inherit. Just as all
humans, they will enter the world as it is and make do. Their perspective and
basis for what a "good life" is will be relative to their environment and
experience.

I'm not saying we should burn it all down for the hell of it, but that I feel
like there is a lot of hand wringing and pessimism about "the future" that is
perhaps unnecessary and contributes to increased fear and anxiety (i.e. not
the good life) among people that are actually alive right now.

